# Weekend Update 1/12-1/13



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Saturday 1/12/13

Fished the Gulf Breeze area around 3 mile bridge with Jimmy Haney and Jordan. The trout bite first thing was horrible so we decided to make a run to Hot Spots for fiddlers and go after some sheepies. We managed to catch 6 with 4 of them being legal. The wind picked up so I decided to come back and check on the trout bite. It definitly picked up but still wasn't great. I managed to catch 5 fish with the biggest being 21". 

Sunday 1/13/13

I started first light up in the river and quickly stuck a 21" trout but then the bite stopped. So I packed up and met up with Chad Skeeles and we headed to the marsh. The wind was blowing 20+ which made it very difficult to fish. However, we managed to get on a solid trout bite catching 10+ fish. They ranged in size from 14"-25". I also picked up a 32" redfish. Fished only for a couple of hours then the wind picked up and it became unfishable. As always, the fish were eating Exude jerkbaits and Slayer Inc. SST rigged on a weighted weedless hook.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Fun day to say the least! I got a spot we need to hit before the rigging clinic Saturday!!! Damn I take good pictures! LOL!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Good work. A little further up north it was on fire from about 0600-0900. Big reds and some nice trout. The wind really started to kick up so I headed in early.


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice work Chaps! 

Thanks for the pics Chad! Looking forward to next weekend!


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

Glad to hear you got on the fish today Jeff.:thumbup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work, report, & pics Gents.
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting and reminding me that fish are right in my back yard.


----------



## Bobby_850 (Jan 4, 2013)

I just bought my first yak....where excactly did you set in your kay sunday? how far up what river did you go? Im still trying to master the winter inshore fishing.......


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Bobby - the oyster pile boat ramp in milton is easily accessible for kayak and close to a lot of great trout fishing. Just launch there and fish the points and cuts to the south and you should catch fish. Also, if you have a depth finder (or smart phone you can download the navionics app) look for potholes and changes in water depth. They will hide on those drop offs when it gets cold! Hope this helps!


----------



## Bobby_850 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot......would you suggest a DOA shrimp on a popping cork, jig head head, live shrimp? or any other specific lure.

What in you opinion works best?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Bobby_850 said:


> Thanks a lot......would you suggest a DOA shrimp on a popping cork, jig head head, live shrimp? or any other specific lure.
> 
> What in you opinion works best?


This time of year a jig with a plastic worked slow on the bottom seems to be most productive. I fished near the I10 bridge and found a school working some bait. They were hitting suspending lures Good luck


----------

